# Orange Vocoder v.1.4 oder Voice Designer



## kraze (9. September 2004)

Und zwar, versuch ich grad die ganze Zeit, eine rauhe & kratzende Stimme hinbekommen, aber krieg keine perfekte Lösung, habt ihr vielleicht es geschafft und könnt mir die Settings verraten ?

Greetz, Vulca


----------



## BeaTBoxX (9. September 2004)

Willst du das unbedingt mit nem Vocoder machen?
Wenn, dann würde ich was möglichst kratziges als Synthesesignal nehmen.
Ein Rauschen z.b. evtl vorher mal durch nen Verzerrer oder Bitcrusher oderso jagen und dann in den Vocoder. Evtl findest du auch ein kaputtes Sample statt dem selbergemachten Rauschteppich.
Weiss nicht, ob das nach deinen Vorstellungen klingt dann, aber so wuerde ich das angehen 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## beatnick (9. September 2004)

...versuch es doch mal mit einem Overdrive oder Distortion Effekt, mit diesen kommst du glaube ich eher an dein Ziel als mit einem Vocoder. Manchmal passt auch ein Gitarren-PreAmp wie The Warp oder  Guitar Rig, wobei wahrscheinlich etwas überdimensioniert. Im Netz findest du aber auch allerlei Freeware PlugIns dazu.
Gruss


----------



## kraze (9. September 2004)

*stimme*

die soll halt nich ganz zerstört wirken, halt nur ein leichtes kratzen..


----------



## BeaTBoxX (12. September 2004)

Du kannst auch das Sample doppeln. Eins davon jagst du durch ein paar Effekte.. ALso verzerrer oder sowas. undmsicht dann nur einen Anteil  davon dem Originalsignal bei. So solltest du auch gut steuern koennen wie "viel" kratziger  ANteil usw dabei ist. Das Effektsignal kannst du z.B. vorher noch durch ein Filter schicken, damit du steuern kannst ob das Verzerrte z.B. mehr doer nur in den Höhen oder Tiefen auchtauchen soll.

Gruß
Frank


----------

